
Take control of your sprint delivery - ivarconr
https://medium.com/unleash-hosted/take-control-of-your-sprint-delivery-52a2c6cb8fb6
======
ivarconr
A feature management system such as unleash-hosted can give you full control
of your sprint delivery. In this article we will explain why and how.

